# The Expression: "Oh my ____!"



## rmb (Apr 17, 2005)

*The Expression: \"Oh my ____!\"*

I hear the expression "Oh my ____!" (name of our Lord)all the time. Do you find it offensive. Do you find yourself using it. Also why are so many people drawn to it, to express utter suprise.

Edited by Moderator

[Edited on 4-17-2005 by joshua]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 17, 2005)

Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain...this constitutes as vain usage and is VERY offensive!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2005)

It's a clear violation of the Third Commandment because it takes the Lord's name in vain. Most people I know, including many Christians, are not shy about using this expression. It's everywhere. Atheists who don't believe in God and Muslims who believe in a different God among others use this expression, and likewise, many will take the name of Christ in vain specifically. I don't know why this is so, except that we are all sinners and God's name is something we all naturally want to abuse. There are people who try to substitute "gosh" or other expressions for the one you cited, but all that does is create a "minced oath." There are all sorts of euphemisms for God, but they still take God's name in vain. I usually hear these expressions arising out of anger or alarm. It makes a huge difference what the motivation or context is for using the name of the Lord in a particular way. We ought all to remember the Lord's Prayer: "Hallowed be thy Name."


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## strangerpilgrim (Apr 17, 2005)

I think for at least SOME Christians (and I'm not saying you are one of these rmb), this slips out because they watch too much TV...


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 17, 2005)

I think a more in-depth discussion could be started by asking...Is it ok to say "Oh my Gaaaa" or "Oh my Word" or "Cheese" or "Gee Wally." 

These don't use God's Holy name explicitly, but one may argue that they are implicitly.

Thoughts?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2005)

As I mentioned, they are minced oaths.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> As I mentioned, they are minced oaths.



Is it bad that I had to look up minced? All I could think of was garlic! 

I agree Andrew.

[Edited on 4-17-2005 by Jeff_Bartel]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



 I thought about posting an article on the subject of minced oaths from an online Encyclopedia, but there is too much swearing in the article! Hmmm...


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh my ________? groans my skin. Usually whenever I hear it while watching television I get most uncomfortable and guilt ridden.

I guess this is God trying to get me to go to a next level of sanctification in giving up these silly television shows.

[Edited on 4-17-2005 by Slippery]


----------



## turmeric (Apr 17, 2005)

That ain't sanctification! (Response to picture)

The phrase referenced in the title offends me and I hear Christians use it (and worse) all the time! Even when talking about God they're swearing.
Sometimes to my surprise, I hear myself doing it. (I don't own a TV, that ain't the problem for me.) I'd like to stop and to get accountablilty for it, but it seems awfully Wesleyan to bring it up. People will start using the legalism-word and the gnostic-word and on and on. I keep waiting for God to just get them to stop, and that's another whole  There, I feel better!


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Apr 17, 2005)

It makes my skin crawl. I heard this one girl say it that I kind of liked and felt like throwing up.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 17, 2005)

If it does not offend us and drive us to defend God's glory then we have a flawed view of God. Worse yet, if we use the phrase, we expose our lack of reverence for Him.

How long has it been since you heard a sermon on the fear of God or on the holiness of God?

When you have a right view of Him, like Isaiah in the temple, then you cry with the prophet, "Woe is me, for I am undone. I am a man of unclean lips."

Phillip


----------



## turmeric (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 17, 2005)

Heard one? Well does listening to last weeks tape of my sermon count? Then it would have been on Tuesday.

In my humble opinion the Fear of the Lord is the most overlooked theme of Scripture.


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 17, 2005)

My wife helped my daughter and her husband move into their first house. While moving my daughter (who was raised in the church but has left since being out on her own) kept speaking the name and title of the Son of God as an oath. My wife had to ask her to stop.  Very disappointing. I have been engaging her in conversation and exhorting her to return to church and remember who her Lord is, and thought she was remembering. But this was not encouraging.


----------



## tfelice (Apr 17, 2005)

Like others I find "Oh my ___" to be offensive for the reasons others have given. A rather interesting side note though, my daughter's school is Dispensational fundamentalists (closest Christian school around - not our first choice mind you). They have been told in 2nd grade that they cannot say "Oh my gosh" or "Oh my goodness" since these other words are replacements for "God" and thus are equally sinful.

I've looked up "gosh" in several dictionaries and I could not find anyone that defines "gosh" as a replacement word for "God".


----------



## turmeric (Apr 17, 2005)

Good for those Dispensationalists! Gosh & Golly are both minced oaths, so I've always been told.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tfelice_
> I've looked up "gosh" in several dictionaries and I could not find anyone that defines "gosh" as a replacement word for "God".



From the Online Eytmology Dictionary: 



> gosh
> 
> 1757, altered pronunciation of God. Probably from by gosse (mid-16c.).


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by tfelice_
> ...



You learn something new every day!


----------



## Average Joey (Apr 18, 2005)

What bothers me worse then anything is G--d---n.It makes me almost violently angry when somebody says it.

[Edited on 4-18-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 18, 2005)

I would much rather hear dung in its common venacular or the F word way before hearing the Lords Name taken in vain.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 18, 2005)

Misuse of Christ´s name is also horrible; particularly when used for "artistic purposes" by some Christian creative writer types (anyone remember that Credenda Agenda gem from some years ago?).


----------



## bond-servant (Apr 18, 2005)

I hate that expression, or any other misuse of God's name


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 18, 2005)

My favorite and only expletive is still "sammina bastage!"

It sounds just awful and fullfills the need for catharsis but is completely without connotation or etymology.

I tore my thumbnail back while remodeling my bathroom this weekend and I used it passionately. Yes, it DID seem to help along with cold water, band-aids and some sympathy from my dear wife.  SAMMINA BASTAGE!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 18, 2005)

PS - When I hear someone use the Lord's name in place of a swear word, I take that as a reminder to pray - for the potty mouthed person first and then for who or whatever the Lord gives me unction to pray for. 

"Repay no one evil for evil, but give THOUGHT to DO what is honorable in the sight of all....Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good."


----------



## tfelice (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by tfelice_
> ...



Thanks for the reference. To be honest I am surprised by that one.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Good for those Dispensationalists! Gosh & Golly are both minced oaths, so I've always been told.



And here I really liked the Burl Ives song ...


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> My favorite and only expletive is still "sammina bastage!"



Johnny Dangerously??


----------



## Reed (Apr 18, 2005)

When I hear it I say...

"hey! Is there a prayer meeting in here?"

:>
Reed


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 18, 2005)

I hate to even hint at this, but I get sick when I hear others say Jesus Christ with the word F'n in the middle.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> My favorite and only expletive is still "sammina bastage!"
> 
> It sounds just awful and fullfills the need for catharsis but is completely without connotation or etymology.
> ...



That sounds like the old man in "A Christmas Story" who weaved a tapestry that is still hanging over Lake Michigan and whose son became quite a connossieur of soap. Soap poisoning!!


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rmb_
> I hear the expression "Oh my ____!" (name of our Lord)all the time. Do you find it offensive. Do you find yourself using it. Also why are so many people drawn to it, to express utter suprise.
> 
> Edited by Moderator
> ...



3rd commandment. I also come unglued when I see a picture of a kid in the paper with the caption, "Lordy, Lordy, look whose 40." It's sad, but not unexpected, that blashphemy is a way of life among the lost. It is horrifying when it is found among the redeemed.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I would much rather hear dung in its common venacular or the F word way before hearing the Lords Name taken in vain.



Speaking of...I once heard that was a Puritan acrostic meaning "For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge." I don't know if it's true...sounds a little apocryphal...


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> My favorite and only expletive is still "sammina bastage!"
> 
> It sounds just awful and fullfills the need for catharsis but is completely without connotation or etymology.
> ...



I believeit was sammina beach in the movie, wasn't it? Bastage was a different epithet as I recall...

I remember in my own fundy, dispie days we used to yell "STINK!" at the top of our lungs. Ahhhhh, sanctified swearing.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> ...



My kids crack up over that movie.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 18, 2005)

Moving to Pilgrim's Progress


----------



## Augusta (Apr 18, 2005)

Swearing is icky. Especially when trying to break your autistic son from it after hearing it from various family members with potty mouths.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> I believeit was sammina beach in the movie, wasn't it? Bastage was a different epithet as I recall...
> 
> I remember in my own fundy, dispie days we used to yell "STINK!" at the top of our lungs. Ahhhhh, sanctified swearing.



Would "Oh sh*t" be considered a violation of the 3rd commandment? Isn't it just a colorful metaphor?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Swearing is icky. Especially when trying to break your autistic son from it after hearing it from various family members with potty mouths.



I like the term *POTTY MOUTHS*. 

I am blessed. My ex use to cuss in front of the kids. I didn't know it. She did it while I wasn't home in rage at the boys when they were little. She was out of control. They hate cussing now.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 18, 2005)

Well Nathan is a little parrot but he is also not unaware of how it gets to Mom and Dad when he says these words. It is a struggle of wills. 7 uncles doesn't help.  Dave has 7 brothers between the ages of 24 and 45.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> ...



I don't know if I would place it under the 3rd Commandment. Titus 2:8 certainly enjoins ministers to wholesome speech. Certainly how we talk should say something about our holy God. I had an unbeliever remark to me onetime that he had noticed how careful I was in the way I spoke. (He was referring to swearing! LOL) I took it as a real compliment.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 19, 2005)

My father had a stroke many years ago. My dad couldn't speak english until he was in the 6th grade (french canadian). After his stroke he was unable to speak. One day while trying to speak he swore in french. He was only able to swear in french. Eventually, he was able to speak french which was still pretty burdensome.

Not long after he was able to swear in english - he was speaking in french and swearing in english. Lastly, his english came back. 

My theory is that cursing occupies a very primitive or rather base portion of our mind. Maybe it just represents the struggle with our fleshly, worldly nature. 

I know of a fellow who just died, a church going man with alzheimers. After church he would want to drive and of course his wife wouldn't let him. He would yell and swear and pout. Why is that? 

Left without our reason does even the believer return to the demented child-god that he was before sanctification (without losing his salvation of course). This really haunts me. I'm careful about my speach but can there come a time when I could lose control of my tongue in such a way that I could blaspheme God. 

Here's is my suggestion. Based on the principle that you will reap what you sow, and the tendency we have to become charicatures of ourselves when we get old - be extra vigilent in guarding your tongue and your speech now. All your habits, bad and hopefully, good will be exagerated later on.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 19, 2005)

That is a powerful point, Bob. It serves to remind me about the importance of being guardian or gatekeeper to my children with respect to TV and other sources of bad influences. We cannot keep the world out altogether, and indeed as you profoundly note our sin is truly indwelling, but as the Scripture teaches, we are to inculcate virtuous habits and speech as part of our calling to holiness. As Pastor Way referenced earlier, "Then said I, Woe is me! for I am undone; because I am a man of unclean lips, and I dwell in the midst of a people of unclean lips: for mine eyes have seen the King, the LORD of hosts." (Isa. 6.5)


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 19, 2005)

Amen and Amen Andrew, Pastor Way and Isaiah.

As we get closer to adopting our next children I'm giving that area a great deal of meditation and attention. I could have done better the first time around but my eyes hadn't been opened yet to the glory of God.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 19, 2005)

Just some thoughts, even words that aren't necessarily sin to say in and of themselves (to use as an example STINK!), do they not portray *uncontentment* in these situations? If this is true, does that mean all uses of these words (in uncomfortable situations) are wrong, regardless of what is being said? I.E. even if one says "Chocolate chip cookies!" everytime something goes wrong?


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Just some thoughts, even words that aren't necessarily sin to say in and of themselves (to use as an example STINK!), do they not portray *uncontentment* in these situations? If this is true, does that mean all uses of these words (in uncomfortable situations) are wrong, regardless of what is being said? I.E. even if one says "Chocolate chip cookies!" everytime something goes wrong?



I would tend to agree. In the Sermon on the Mount, Jesus certainly indicated that God looks upon the intent of the heart as being equally as sinful as the actions of the body. Cursing is cursing, no matter how you spin it.

As a side note, it is interesting some of the vulgarims one can find in the Old Testament. These are always glossed over in our English versions but the Hebrew remains a good deal more colorful in places, especially in 1 and 2 Kings.


----------



## clevipearce (Apr 19, 2005)

I am in agreement with all posts. Whether saying God's name in vain or saying one of the variety of 'made-up' names for God in vain, it is sin. Hate sin. Using Jesus Christ's name in vain is especially stomach turning for me. I am almost instantly burdened for that person's well being after they use Christ's name in vain.


----------



## noonemayboast (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> It makes my skin crawl. I heard this one girl say it that I kind of liked and felt like throwing up.



Check out http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=9444 




> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Just some thoughts, even words that aren't necessarily sin to say in and of themselves (to use as an example STINK!), do they not portray *uncontentment* in these situations? If this is true, does that mean all uses of these words (in uncomfortable situations) are wrong, regardless of what is being said? I.E. even if one says "Chocolate chip cookies!" everytime something goes wrong?



Right on! That's what I've come to think. Even when I catch myself saying "shucks", or something like that, it's just a gut reaction from discontent. And we should be expecting bad things to happen to us. We should be surprised when _good_ things happen to us. Then our response is, "Thank you, Lord."

Aaron


----------



## The Lamb (May 3, 2005)

We must also not jump to conclusions when a person may be vulgar at times. I worshipped with a person who was very vulgar, when I asked the leader why he speaks like that, I was informed that I should have known this person 6 months ago. A drunkard, sabbath breaker, blasphemer, drug addict. SO in the process of sanctification, I will attest that we must not be first to cast stones for issues, for we know not how the Lord has worked in the person thus far.


----------



## turmeric (May 3, 2005)

It's really hard for me when I deal with a Christian with sailor-mouth, who thinks that because of past issues in life he/she has a right to use this language to "let off steam" and bug legalistic Christians. I keep waiting for the Holy Spirit to remove the problem and am not sure how to respond. Saying something prejorative would automatically make me "legalistic".


----------



## Preach (May 3, 2005)

Notice the ingenuity people have in attempting to get around the problem:

goshdarnit
dagnabit
Jimmini Christmas


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 20, 2005)

OK. Regarding the original topic of this thread: I've been contemplating long and hard on this issue since the thread began and have waited to chime in until now. I've read what everyone has to say. I've studied up on the Third Commandment. From what I can tell, any sin in using the phrase would have to stem from the context. I simply do not find the words themselves to be sinful or taking God's name in vain without a certain infliction or disregard. Can anyone explain to me why it would be wrong to even type these words as a topic on a message board?


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 21, 2005)

What flows from one's mouth is just an indication of the heart. Sailor-mouth professing Christians are a false witness. They may need to check up on what spirit is working within them... it's not God's. They have willfully squelched the Holy Spirit and are being led by another.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 21, 2005)

Is the title of this thread automatically sin? Is it always used with a sailor's mouth? Is this discussion taking God's name in vain?


----------



## Texas Aggie (Jun 21, 2005)

I would say that the title of this thread is not sin. I would also say that "Oh my God" is not always necessarily profanity (although it can be). When I watched a Boeing 767 slam into the World Trade Center and explode I remember saying "My God..." I do not believe this was profane. 

Now, if I saw that my neighbor had painted his house a nasty color and exclaimed "Oh my God" out of pure disgust, this would be profane.

This thread is a discussion of the issue... I do not believe it is taking God's name in vain.


----------



## heartoflesh (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> OK. Regarding the original topic of this thread: I've been contemplating long and hard on this issue since the thread began and have waited to chime in until now. I've read what everyone has to say. I've studied up on the Third Commandment. From what I can tell, any sin in using the phrase would have to stem from the context. I simply do not find the words themselves to be sinful or taking God's name in vain without a certain infliction or disregard. Can anyone explain to me why it would be wrong to even type these words as a topic on a message board?



Good question. As was mentioned before, God looks at the intent of the heart, not just the word itself. That said, some of the above mentioned expressions are often used in a positive manner to express delight. For example, let's say I am fishing with my daughter and she lands a 1/4 pumpkinseed and I say "now that's a nice fish, by golly!"


----------



## Solo Christo (Jun 21, 2005)

To me this can very easily become an issue of moralism. Case in point: the famous 4 letters, Tetragrammaton, YHWH. Those familiar with Hebrew know that its alphabet is all consonants. There are 'vowel pointers' that let us understand pronunciation. Well, thanks to the Hebrew moralists in the Old Testament, we have lost the true pronunciation of God's Covenant special name revealed to Moses emphasizing His personhood and self-existence (I AM that I AM). They looked at the Third Commandment and thought, well if it is sin to use God's name in vain, we'll just quit using it all together so as to escape any chance of sin. The result is that now the true pronunciation is not known for sure. 

Thank God for the precious name of Christ Jesus!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 3, 2005)

Would you consider, "God bless America" to be an example of using Gods name in a vain manner?


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Would you consider, "God bless America" to be an example of using Gods name in a vain manner?



I would say that if one uses it flippantly, and does not consider and mean what they are saying (but just out of tradition or because it's "cool"), it would be using his name in vain (which I think may be the case all too often).

Simply the phrase "God bless America" in and of itself does not constitute a vain usage necessarily.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



What if it is expressed by an unregenerate? Would that be utilizing it in vain?


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



I would think so!


----------



## just_grace (Jul 3, 2005)

*Expletives*

'With much vexation comes many dreams' once I had a bizarre dream, I cannot remember it fully but I was talking to someone and suddenly they took out a chain saw and sawed their arm off right in front of me, the dream was as if it was reality, it jolted me to wake up with the words ' 'good god' I think our upbringing can effect our subconsciousness so much. For me the words are an expletive brought on by a shocking experience.

[Edited on 7-4-2005 by just_grace]

[Edited on 7-4-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Jul 4, 2005)

I find this phrase any many more like it offensive. We do not even allow the "œminced oaths" in our household. If it even has the slightest possibility of being a euphemism of a religious nature, it is forbidden!

I once asked a friend who presented himself as a committed believer who used this expression and several others like it why he insisted in always taking the Lord's name in vain and you would have thought I asked him why did he insist on committing adultery every day or something else. I even used the WSC Q&A 54, which is a great one to memorize even for your own self-edification. In case any have forgotten it here it is:



> Q54: What is required in the Third Commandment?
> A54: The Third Commandment requireth the holy and reverent use of God's names, titles, attributes, ordinances, Word, and works.


----------



## Washington2001 (Jul 29, 2005)

It is refreshing to hear so many, not only opposed, but offended by the vain use of our God and saviour! Thank you all for sharing your perspective.

I just heard on national radio a few days ago, a recording by a pastor on a radio show of a Christian Psychologist, jokingly say, in discussion of the difference between Laymen and pastors, that pastor's get to go around with the voice saying, " G... Bless You, G.. Bless you..." He was actually joking about how pastor's are known to say that and that is the pastorese. His audience laughed...I was offended that our Christian culture took humour in so solemn a request from God to bless.


----------



## MattBlack (Jul 29, 2005)

A study of Leviticus 24 will remind us all what the Lord thinks of taking his Name in vain. In the passage, His Name is not even mentioned, it is just called "the Name." A half-blooded Isrealite (his father was probably Egyptian) takes the Name as an oath, probably to bring emphasis in an argument. No one knows what to do, so they call Moses. Moses speaks with the LORD, and the sentence is given--everyone who heard the oath must put his hand on the man as a sign of putting the filth of hearing God's Name in vain back onto the man. Then the man is put to death. This is what God thinks of His Name being taken in vain.

About 15 years ago, when I was a new Christian, I used a minced oath at my locker. A young lady next to me (a pastor's daughter) rebuked me and informed me that I had just sinned against the Lord and broken the Third Commandment. I've never forgotten it. I cleaned my vocabulary of all minced oaths, and I thank the Lord for putting this sincere Christian girl in my path. May the Lord give us the love for our fellow brothers and sisters in the Lord to do the same.

Incidentally, even as a missionary on the foriegn field, I have heard other missionaries use minced oaths. I have informeed them that this is blasphemy against God, and they are shocked. We all go to the dictionary, and we find that these slang words are just a replacement for the worthy Name of the Lord. 

God has given Jesus this "Name." "God also hath highly exalted him, and given him a name which is above every name: That at the name of Jesus every knee should bow..." (Phil. 2:9b-10). This is a quote from Isaiah 43, but the "Me" (Jehovah) of that passage is replaced with "the Name" of Jesus.

God's Name is equal with His authority, and to use His Name in directly or euphemistically in vain is equivalent to ripping God's priceless authority from Heaven and abusing it for one's own cheap purposes.

The Name is to be proclaimed in all the world. The Name of Jesus (Jehovah saves) is the Gospel. To use God's Name lightly is to destroy the Gospel we believe. I see no more grevious sin than this one. 

To take God's Name in vain is also to "forget God" (Psalm 9:17). It is the mark of the atheist.

For a more in-depth study see: [Link no longer good, 1-5-2019].


----------



## cupotea (Jul 29, 2005)

Calvin in the Institutes summarizes the problem pretty well. He sort of opened my eyes. While in my opinion it's pretty clear from Scripture that shreeking,er, 'Oh, my goodness!' is bad, Calvin points out why it's bad. Basically it isn't showing God reverence. When one says His name, one should think about Who that name is describing, and therefore should be saying it with respect and reference. Calvin notes that this should be the case for all situations, "God" should always be said respectfully and never indifferently.

Nevertheless, I don't mind slang, so I say, "Oh for goodness sake!" or "For the love of crap!" (By the way, my dictionary does not consider 'crap' a swear word).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spainharvest_
> God's Name is equal with His authority, and to use His Name in directly or euphemistically in vain is equivalent to ripping God's priceless authority from Heaven and abusing it for one's own cheap purposes.
> 
> The Name is to be proclaimed in all the world. The Name of Jesus (Jehovah saves) is the Gospel. To use God's Name lightly is to destroy the Gospel we believe. I see no more grevious sin than this one.
> ...





> Q. 112. What is required in the third commandment?
> 
> A. The third commandment requires, That the name of God, his titles, attributes, ordinances, the Word, sacraments, prayer, oaths, vows, lots, his works, and whatsoever else there is whereby he makes himself known, be holily and reverently used in thought, meditation, word, and writing; by an holy profession, and answerable conversation, to the glory of God, and the good of ourselves, and others.
> 
> ...


----------



## sola_gratia (Aug 1, 2005)

We have definitely established that it is a sin. So, I was wondering how should we react to someone who does it? Especially, if they are unregenerate. 
If they are a christian I am sure the best course of action would be to rebuke them.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sola_gratia_
> We have definitely established that it is a sin. So, I was wondering how should we react to someone who does it? Especially, if they are unregenerate.
> If they are a christian I am sure the best course of action would be to rebuke them.



Certainly, though this must be done with care. I am of the mind that this particular turn of phrase is one that SO many people are absolutely numb to - that going in with guns blazing isn't the best approach. Since the person uttering it is probably unaware that the phrase is a violation of the law, it pays, I think, to gently remind them of the command... and ask them whether they consider what they've just said to be God honoring, and an appropriate use of the name. 

I suspect that some will balk at this, but more might be caught and caused to think about what they've said, than if they were hit immediately with the "how dare you" approach. 

After the subject is broached, we can then move on to the equally pertinent discussion of why the phrase is used (i.e. the issue of discontent, which is one of the great blights, in my book, on the church today... but that's for another thread)

Now in the case with non-Christians... there it gets somewhat trickier. I play basketball with a mixed crowd - that is, there are a few of us believers in the mix, and many nominal types... and the blasphemous "JC" comes out once a week or so from some pottymouth. Whenever I hear that, I just about croak - but I have said something once or twice 
when I am certain who's said it... and another of the believing guys has also. It usually just gets ignored with a sideways glance, but I have seen a realization of the offense in one or two instances. 

Anyone else have experience with this? Confronting (gently) a non-believer who has used the Lord's name in vain? Results? 

Todd


----------



## Robin (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> That ain't sanctification! (Response to picture)
> 
> The phrase referenced in the title offends me and I hear Christians use it (and worse) all the time! Even when talking about God they're swearing.
> Sometimes to my surprise, I hear myself doing it. (I don't own a TV, that ain't the problem for me.) I'd like to stop and to get accountablilty for it, but it seems awfully Wesleyan to bring it up. People will start using the legalism-word and the gnostic-word and on and on. I keep waiting for God to just get them to stop, and that's another whole  There, I feel better!



Say "Ninnyhammers" Meg....it's expressive and no where near irreverent to God. Plus, it's fun to say!



Robin


----------

